# WingoLED.com



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Just a gallery of the WingoLED brand aquarium LEDs and stage lighting. End users technical questions are welcomed thru email. Reseller wanted for business partnership. 


WingoLED.com


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Any ideas to when the page will be done?


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

jmowbray said:


> Any ideas to when the page will be done?


I am not quite sure, but I frequently use the gallery to illustrate my ideas with pics in the the gallery link when people email me questions.

I probably will starting adding instructions pages for DIYing LED fixture, please stay tuned.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

that looks exactly like a chinese one I saw on Reefbuilders.com the other day http://reefbuilders.com/2011/10/17/key-led-k3-lighting/


----------

